# FREE ESPN FULL COURT ONLINE until 1/8!!



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Click the link below: 

http://proxy.espn.go.com/ncb/fullcourt/index?campaign=FC06&source=TTopen_INoffer 

Then click "watch games free". They have Novak's 41 pt, 15 reb outburst against UCONN archived on there, so I'd recommend checking it out


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, thanks for posting this. I watched the last part of the UConn game last night. Hoping to catch some more games that aren't in my region.


----------

